# The Maze Runner



## Saishin (May 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64-iSYVmMVY[/YOUTUBE]



> The Maze Runner is an upcoming American science-fiction mystery action thriller film based on a 2009 book of the same name by James Dashner, directed by Wes Ball and script by Noah Oppenheim. The film stars Dylan O'Brien, Thomas Sangster, Kaya Scodelario, Will Poulter, Aml Ameen, Ki Hong Lee, and Blake Cooper. Creature designer Ken Barthelmey has created concept designs for the film.It is set to be released on September 19, 2014, in the United States by 20th Century Fox.
> Source:Wikipedia





> Plot: When Thomas wakes up trapped in a massive maze with a group of other boys, he has no memory of the outside world. Only by piecing together fragments of his past with clues he discovers in the maze can Thomas hope to uncover his true purpose and a way to escape.
> Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Saishin (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone have watched this movie?


----------



## wibisana (Sep 24, 2014)

nah,  watched hercules and the purge
tho both are bad movie and i expected to be bad.

I assume this movie is similar to divergent, and those that based from girl novel
(kinda hot male actor, and plain female actress)


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2014)

Heard it was trash from reviews. Looks like trash from trailer too.

Will watch to find out but not out yet in UK. I can watch films free, otherwise I wouldn't goto watch it at all.


----------



## Tragic (Sep 24, 2014)

Book was 5/10 barely. I heard movie is the same thing if not lower. Don't have any interest in this series. And I definitely don't plan on reading the next book.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2014)

The movie was one big trailer for the sequel  Heck it didn;t even have a proper ending


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2014)

I saw it. I actually enjoyed it for the most part, although it is pretty dumb in certain areas. The ending especially was stupid. But it was nicely paced and was pretty exciting.


----------



## Psychic (Sep 26, 2014)

This movie is really good, especially the ending. Mind = Blown. Great script, action and editing. Overall a good 9/10.

I will pray for the sequel.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 27, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> I saw it. I actually enjoyed it for the most part, although it is pretty dumb in certain areas.* The ending especially was stupid*. But it was nicely paced and was pretty exciting.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Please tell me how that bad kid managed to get right behind them as they escaped the maze considering they had to enter a code and survive the Grievers?


----------



## Saishin (Sep 27, 2014)

In my country will be out on October, anyway from the news it seems it is a hit in America, is cashing quite a lot,also the reviews are quite favourables,bad or not I'm curious to watch it.



> Box office
> As of September 26, 2014, The Maze Runner has grossed $45,693,000 in North America and $63,684,272 in other territories for a worldwide total of $109,377,272.
> 
> North America
> ...


----------



## Captain Snow (Sep 28, 2014)

i watched it yesterday. it was alright for the most part. i haven't read the book so i'm not sure about any differences between the two versions. but the movie was paced alright, my main gripe was that all of the lines were just corny as fuck. it was pretty predictable too. it wasn't horrible though. 



Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me how that bad kid managed to get right behind them as they escaped the maze considering they had to enter a code and survive the Grievers?




*Spoiler*: __ 



this was seriously the dumbest part of the movie. and the fact that that kid ended up killing Chuck. felt like the only reason it was thrown in there was to have Chuck die so there could be some stupid sad scene or whatever. no actual point behind his death except for trying to elicit tears.


----------



## Psychic (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG, just found out via wikipedia that a sequel will be set for September 2015.

 Can't wait.


----------



## Robin (Dec 22, 2014)

Just watched this movie and I give it a 7/10. Its best merit is that it's entertaining and has a gripping dark atmosphere, also you feel claustrophobic but with a constant hope of an escape even when escape seems impossible. You get submerged into the maze and it keeps your attention until the end. 

There is no ending as there is a sequel coming.

What makes it lose face is the acting and characters. It could use some depth. Man, some dramas have great kid/teen actors that make you go "whoa". Why can't we have some nice acting in action movies? Dylan is doing a good job, but he feels like fish out of the water. Give him something more deep and serious than this. The characters are mostly flat and uninteresting, except for the few lead cast. 

And also I didn't buy how he's "different". I'm 100% sure 90% of teenagers would've acted pretty much the same in his shoes. Well, minus maybe the badass fights with the monsters. And yeah the two dumb things about the ending pointed out.

The maze itself is awesome. 

Can't wait for the sequel. It's scheduled for September 2015.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Though not sure how it'll fare without the maze. It was the maze that made this movie awesome. I'm afraid the sequel will be lacking [the maze].


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 29, 2014)

The beginning and middle portions were ok.

Wish they'd done something different with the ending.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

It was a surprisingly good movie


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 29, 2014)

I went to see it expecting shite, but I got very surprised, it was much better than I thought it would be. A 7.5/10.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2014)

Saw it awhile back. It was solid. 

Just got the books for xmas so looking forward to those.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2015)

for a "teen" series, the movie was awesome. was action packed and to the point. my gf and i loved it and can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Sferr (Jan 4, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me how that bad kid managed to get right behind them as they escaped the maze considering they had to enter a code and survive the Grievers?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He could have known the code. It's not like it was a secret or something.


----------



## Robin (Jan 4, 2015)

they say the movie was much better than the books ... 


for once


----------



## Psychic (Jun 5, 2015)

*The Maze Runner : The Scorch Trials*

I really liked part 1 of this and am really exited to see part 2. Anyone else like this? Haven't read the book, so maybe that's a good thing.

Released date: September 18th, 2015

[YOUTUBE]-44_igsZtgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 5, 2015)

i saw the 1st one...and i dunno what the hell was going on.

some1 just spoil the purpose of all this bullshit for me pls


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

to make money off of the YA demographic by riding on the shockwave of the short lived Hunger Games boom


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 5, 2015)

Do they explain in the books why the fuck they couldn't just climb on top of the maze? Or why it rained in the glade but the rest of the world is a desert? Or how killing off the immune kids is supposed to save the world? Or if no one has ever seen a griever but no one has ever survived a night in the maze how do they know what grievers are?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 5, 2015)

iirc the whole thing was in their heads matrix style...i just don't remember if they explained why...



Stunna said:


> to make money off of the YA demographic by riding on the shockwave of the short lived Hunger Games boom



goddammit Stunner, i know the meta of it...i was asking the plot purpose of it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Jun 5, 2015)

Hope to god it's better than the last one. As a book reader the last movie almost killed me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought the first one was good, sometimes okay, up until the end.


If I go watch this one is solely because I'm a big dylan o'brian fan


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2015)

The first movie was kind of boring.  I like though that Littlefinger is in this.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 6, 2015)

First movie was a very nice surprise. Much better than I expected. Gonna watch this now


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm glad this movie is finally gonna beat the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 6, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I'm glad this movie is finally gonna beat the Harry Potter series.



Hmmm....you think so? What are your thoughts on this and the Divergent series? They do possessed some similarity.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 7, 2015)

Tried to watch Divergent for a while but couldn't get past ten minutes.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 7, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Tried to watch Divergent for a while but couldn't get past ten minutes.



OMG, you're missing out. Divergent was ok but Insurgent was awesome. It all makes sense once you've seen Divergent.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for the advice but I honetly don't think so


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2015)

The first movie was a decently enjoyable film but I'm not sure if I am up for more of this franchise.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2015)

Dream said:


> The first movie was a decently enjoyable film but I'm not sure if I am up for more of this franchise.



Preet, you're back?

Is everything good with that situation IRL?


----------



## Yahiko (Sep 13, 2015)

i am honestly curious to know what comes next because the story isnt finished 
the first one was good but i expected more. I thought the entire movie was going to be about running in the maze instead the half of the movie they were outside of the maze.  There were good action scenes but they were few and i also didnt like the ending but nevertheless it still left me curious to know what comes after that and thats why i am looking forward to this


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm not very curious about what happens next, but I love that twink Dylan O'Brien


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2015)

This is still a thing, eh?


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> This is still a thing, eh?



You have a point, granted that these dystopian/YA novels are being converted to film franchises so often these days.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 16, 2015)

The zombies were kind of nice though.


----------

